# "retarded" grandparents



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2015)

Written by a third grader, on what his grandparents do. 

   After Christmas, a teacher asked her youngpupils how they spent their holiday away from school. One child wrote the following: 

   We always used to spend the holidays with Grandma and Grandpa. They used  to live in a big brick house, but Grandpa got retarded and they moved  to Arizona . 

   Now they live in a tin box and have rocks painted green to look like  grass. They ride around on their bicycles, and wear name tags, because  they don't know who they are anymore. 

   They go to a building called a wreck center, but they must  have got it fixed because it is all okay now, they do exercises there,  but they don't do them very well. There is a swimming pool too, but they  all jump up and down in it with hats on. 

   At their gate, there is a doll house with a little old man sitting in  it. He watches all day so nobody can escape. Sometimes they sneak out,  and go cruising in their golf carts. Nobody there cooks, they just eat  out. And, they eat the same thing every night - early birds. 

   Some of the people can't get out past the man in the doll house.  The ones who do get out, bring food back to the wrecked center for pot  luck. My Grandma says that Grandpa worked all his life to earn his  retardment and, says I should work hard so I can be retarded someday  too. 

   When I earn my retardment, I want to be the man in the doll house. Then I will let people out, so they can  visit their grandchildren. 

   PRICELESS


----------

